# Some Pics from ND last weekend



## maltoid (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## maltoid (Mar 23, 2011)

Oops, sent it out a little to quick... first time doing this. We shot 121 sunday in an 1hr and 30 min and then had to pick up early due to the rain. When we were picking up birds were still all over the place. If the rain would have held off im sure we would have gotten alot more shooting in.


----------



## sno (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice. Sometimes it just works out right. :beer:


----------



## FREIBS (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow, nice pic! Sure would be nice if a guy would get an email instead of having to see this on Nodak :x


----------

